# It's snowing at Loveland!



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

You guys suck lol. I can't wait to move out west. I wish CNY got snow this time of year.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

yea i was just watchin this at loveland site....wish i was already there


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I watch the ridge cam live close to 2 hours a day lol. I'm stoked, I have a feeling if we get a few more snows this week they might even be able to open a little more than the white strip of doom. Loveland had their birthday yesterday too!. Waxing the board as we speak....


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

It's still snowing, hasn't stopped all day up there, and it's snowing even harder right now on top of them making snow, I smell me having fun at loveland in the next few days....


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

(10 char)


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

w00t w00t! from my deck this morning:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

And loveland is open tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

And holy shitballs I have the next two days off!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

dammmmmmmmmn lucky^^


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

With over 12 inches of fresh yesterday and the night before and all the snow they have been making it should be a lot nicer than a-basin was last week.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Enjoy guys, take a run for me!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Hah, I swear there were only like 20 people there at a time all day. Im going again today. That fresh snow crushed that man made crap at A-Ba last week. And more than one run open too.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Hah, I swear there were only like 20 people there at a time all day. Im going again today. That fresh snow crushed that man made crap at A-Ba last week. And more than one run open too.



Send some this way man! We could really use some of that here in CNY


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

I think it's time to move West.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

alaric said:


> Send some this way man! We could really use some of that here in CNY


Fuck that! 
Move out west!!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Just move out here, if we sent you our snow then people wouldn't be jealous of us anymore :cheeky4: . J/K Its been nice, this season has only been a reality for a week and I've got 3 days. Today it snowed lightly up there all day and they should have another 2-3 runs open by the end of the weekend the way I see it. Not crowded at Loveland, but if you drive past a-ba there is a million people in line lol. I'll try to get some pics, unfortunately I have to work the next two days (damn bills) so I can't go again until saturday.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

damn weird how everyone says loveland is never crowded why is that everyone would go to abasin over loveland?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm hopin to move out to Colorado in about 2 and a half years! This is my senior year of highschool, then I want to get my first two years of college in state, at a community college, just to save some money. Then I'm all over Colorado.  I really can't wait.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Using college as an excuse, what a sin lol. 

People pick a-basin over loveland when they buy their pass. The resorts up here tend to be picky little bed buddies. You can buy a pass to Loveland, which is just loveland and a few days at Monarch. Or you can buy an a-basin only pass. Or you can buy a Colorado Pass which comes in two flavors, a-basin, keystone, and breck, or option 2 which is a-basin, keystone breck, and something like 5 days each at vail and beaver creek. OR you can buy winter park/MJ, or Winter Park/MJ/Copper and there are a bunch of other options, Long story not short Loveland doesn't whore its slopes to the colorado pass for a stupid small amount of money, their customers pay good money for that mountain only. It is well worth it because only having one mountain on your pass drives away all the yuppies, teenie-boppers, stuck up people, etc. You get the real local feeling at loveland with low crowds, real people, and a short drive.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

10 days at Vail/Beaver creek is the option on the Colorado pass. A-Basin is the only one on that list that is not a "Vail" resort property, but they might as well be. 
Winterpark/MJ are the same area just different mountains. So basically you have the Intrafag's option of Copper/Winterpark or for another $100 Copper/Winterpark with 6 days at Steamboat. When I buy a pass I get the Copper/WP one. The main reason is that if traffic is lousy I can always peel off on 40 and head to WP. 

Loveland is a great hill and rarely do I have a bad time there. They get tons of snow and because they are independent crowds are less. I have two problems with the place. 1. weather, when it gets nasty it's hard to find quality terrain that is well protected by trees, not impossible though. Limited lift service on those days. 
2. The big one for me, is that it is located by the tunnel on the divide. So you have to deal with the crawl from Georgetown to the tunnel on busy weekends. That is the main reason I don't go to Loveland that much. I like the bail out option for 40. 

And of course there is 3. Berthoud is better than all the places mentioned. Fire up 'dem quads!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Lots of options, that's good. Well I'll see what looks good when I get out there.


And I know I know I know that using college as an excuse is HORRIBLE, but being 17, turning 18 in a month, and living on my own while still in highschool is going to kill me. I've got to save as much money as possible, even if it means boarding at Greek Peak until I have the money to move out to Colorado.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Atleast you're not fawking off like a jackass sibling of mine and all her friends that are in high school  I wish the best of luck to you getting to Colorado! Sounds like you are determined.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

alaric said:


> And I know I know I know that using college as an excuse is HORRIBLE,


Yeah very horrible. Kind of like getting accepted to the University of Denver and what you are really there to do is rockclimb and snowboard. I've been here and happy ever since...


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

man I wish I had enough money to stay in school


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Yeah very horrible. Kind of like getting accepted to the University of Denver and what you are really there to do is rockclimb and snowboard. I've been here and happy ever since...



Honestly, I'd love to go to Denver... I've got to check prices for school/housing though. I really don't want massive student loans.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I'm not sure what you mean about school whether you are speaking university or community college but if you are going community look up Red Rocks (I'm sure you know this but in case..) not even expensive for a community college and my friend is getting into the school of mines after 3 years of school there. You can find relatively inexpensive apartments/rental homes nearby. If you wanted to really look into it I may be able to find you some reliable roommates if not find you a resource for them.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Mr. Right... I think I just found my college. Thank you sooo much. That's the same I would pay for a community college here, and a 2 year is all I need for a Criminal Justice degree. I'm most definately applying there.

I may be moving to Colorado very soon!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

if you go to red rocks you can live in evergreen or idaho springs and be like an hour(if that) away from pretty much every resort off 70. golden is close too.

google maps says it's like 1h15min from my front door to winter park, but it also said that georgetown is like 45 minutes away and we can get there in 20.

too bad we voted down the monorail, then you could just go to metro and live in student housing for cheap and ride the choo choo every day off.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually mono rail was never really given a chance.

If you are going to school live by your school. You'll spend more time doing that than going snowboarding. It really isn't much of a drive to hill from any place in Denver. Much shorter than say driving to Vermont, or from the Bay to Tahoe. Pretty easy imo...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Actually mono rail was never really given a chance.
> 
> If you are going to school live by your school. You'll spend more time doing that than going snowboarding. It really isn't much of a drive to hill from any place in Denver. Much shorter than say driving to Vermont, or from the Bay to Tahoe. Pretty easy imo...



Yeah, I figured I'd live as close to the school as possible. School is #1 for now... snowboarding #2.... food #3


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy to have made a suggestion, Colorado has lot to offer.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Any weather updates?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i think its snowing there right now^^^


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep, it's snowing here right now, has been most of the day and part of last night. I've already got 5 days in this season :cheeky4:


----------

